# faccia tosta



## thorwald34

¿Se podría traducir "tosti" como "caradura", "jeta"?

Gracias y saludos,


----------



## pattyfashiion

Tosto in che senso? Serve il contesto non puoi mettere una parola e dire se può tradursi così. Tutto è possibile ma servono le fonti. 

Tosto: può essere duro\rigido\testardo...

Tosto: può essere un avverbio...veloce\celere\rapido\presto....


----------



## gatogab

Un tipo tosto = un duro/caradura.
Por 'jeta'/'jetón, yo entiendo el contrario : baboso/stupido
Tosti, plurale di 'tosto'
gg


----------



## thorwald34

Scusa pattyfashiion, hai raggione...

L'ho visto in un chat in cui parlano tutti simultaneamente, adesso non ricordo essatamente le parole ma vedevo come uno diceva a altro faccia tosta...è possibile?


----------



## pattyfashiion

Un "caradura"...come dice gato è perfetto in questo caso.


----------



## pattyfashiion

thorwald34 said:


> Scusa pattyfashiion, hai raggione...
> 
> L'ho visto in un chat in cui parlano tutti simultaneamente, adesso non ricordo essattamente le parole ma vedevo come uno diceva a altro faccia tosta...è possibile?




Spero che le correzioni possano aiutarti e che non te la prenda. Ciao


----------



## irene.acler

Decir que uno "ha una (bella) faccia tosta", ¿no equivale también a "¡qué morro tienes!" o "tienes un morro que te lo pisas"?


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Decir que uno "ha una (bella) faccia tosta", ¿no equivale también a "¡qué morro tienes!" o "tienes un morro que te lo pisas"?


 
Irenita...¿qué es un 'morro'?
Dímelo tú y no me hagas ir al diccionario.

gg


----------



## irene.acler

Jajaj, aiuto! 
Pues el "morro" es la cara de los animales. ¿No se usan esas expresiones en LA?


----------



## Schenker

Morro es "hocico", pero en España tambien se usa para referirse a la boca de las personas a veces.


----------



## gatogab

Schenker said:


> Morro es "hocico", pero en España tambien se usa para referirse a la boca de las personas a veces.


Gracias Schenker.
Te aseguro que no lo sabía.
Y si lo sabía, pues quizás cuándo lo olvidé.
Entonces está bien dicho 'jeta', que es el hocico.
gg


----------



## irene.acler

Este hilo puede ser interesante.


----------



## gatogab

"Que jeta que tienes" o "que hocico que tienes" se les dice a los enojados o 'taimados'. Un "cara larga". ("Mejor no hablarle que anda con la cara larga")
Pero un hocicón es uno que habla mucho o un tonto (parla a vanvera). 
Un caradura es un 'sinvergüenza" o 'atrevido'.
Mammamia, sarà vero?
gg


----------



## Mª Antonia

En España, "ser un jeta" es ser un caradura, y "tener mucha jeta" es tener mucha desfachatez.


----------

